# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Përralla ime...

## bluemoon

Ndoshta ke ngrire...

Oh ne heshtjet e tua behem mace e gjendur rastesisht ne preherin tend,
qe perkulet e perkedhelet te gjeje vecse pak vend...
Ne fund te fundit nuk dhuron boten me nje perkedhelje shpines,
e ajo, macja jote e vogel do te doje deri ne perendim te dites...

Po je i prere.
Kur s'ka vend, s'ka vend!
Kur je i heshtur, je i heshtur!
Degjon, diku, ngjarje qe kane ndodhur tjeter kund.
Perhumbesh,
ne bote te tjera,
larg nga kjo e jona qe perpelitet.
Nuk e sheh? Jemi ne fund.
Pritet heshtja?
S'pritet. Diku larg fryn era...
Gjethet kane shkuar...
jane harruar...
Kaloi dhe vjeshta...
Ne dimer te plote perpelitem.
Ti je mpire.
Ndoshta akull ke zene,
ndoshta ke ngrire...

Kur te ze heshtja e te mbulon, 
behem mace neper trupin tend,
kerkoj dhe gjej nje vend.
Po ti aty me harron...

Aida Dizdari
Prill 2004

----------


## bluemoon

Perralla ime

...Jam brenda perralles dhe sot...

Nje perralle si perrallat e librave te femijerise
ku princi gjente gjithmone princeshen e vet,
dhe e mira ia zinte vendin ligesise
aty ku shtriga vallezonte me kepuce te hekurt...

Perralle, si perrallat e mia ku mbahesha
atehere kur dielli per mua ishte teper i nxehte
e kur me largonin nga format e tokes
e format e reve qe kapeshin per flokesh...

Perralle, si perrallat ku zhytesha per te mos pare
femijet qe luanin jashte tere gezim
e une krenare e fshihja mosdijen
per lojen me top e ngathtesine ne vrapim.

Perralle, si perrallat qe me kane zene per dore
kur prehesha foshnje ne krahet e nenes,
e ajo m'i tregonte ze embel prane sobes,
atje ku te dyja ne rrinim darkes...

Perralle, si perrallat qe thurja ne mendje
kur shihja nje cope bar ne qytet
me shkurtabiqe qe mblidhnin per te ngrene,
me shtepiza te vogla, me pallate, me mbret...

Perralle si atehere kur shtrihesha e lumtur mbi bar
me fustanet e mia me gonxhe te verdha
e perdridheshin mbi mua aromat
e luleve te egra.

Perralle, si perrallat qe me rrodhen nga goja,
perralle si perrallat qe i mori era,
si ato qe ne te parat rrahje shkrova,
si ato qe u bene poezi te verteta,
qe pastaj vadita me lote,
si ato qe i nisa si heshta,
si ato qe pa i shkruar per ty nuk munda dot.

...Jam brenda perralles dhe sot...

Aida Dizdari
Prill 2004

----------


## bluemoon

Ik

Ti s'je per mua 
e une patjeter s'jam per ty,
le te rrime ngjitur sa te duam,
le te duhemi te dy.

Ti je i mire, e kam thene shume pak
per gjoksin tend te gjere.
Ti dashurine lind hap me hap
dhe &#231;el nje lendine te tere.

Po ik nga une sa me pare
se jam ngarkesa ne nje atom,
nuk kam kufinj. Nuk ka litare
qe te me mbajne ne nje vend.

Ik sa me pare se une shperthej
e kreut me shkojne njemije mendime.
Brenda sekondit jam shi e bore,
brenda sekondit melankolike.

Pastaj &#231;el si faqe e diellit 
e atehere stuhia ka filluar,
kane rene gjethet si ne prag vjeshte
e jam trishtuar.

Ik, pra, sa me pare nga une
para se te shkoje dashuria 
e ne mendim te te skaliten,
si shkembit, dallget e mia.

Ik, se eshte shkruar te tretem
si bora qe nuk ze shtrese
se token e dashuron me shpirt,
po zemres ka skalitur rete.

Une jam flutur, e di, po jam bishe,
jam uje, bashke, edhe zjarr,
jam lendine me bar te gjelber,
shkretetire jam, rregjur e thare.

Jam pende e bute e jam gur,
jam vese ne mengjes, e ftohte kam gjithsesi:
si kur jam diell qe djeg
dhe kur ti me permbledh.

Ik, te them, mos rri me mua!
Diku tjeter rend, pusho!
Duke te te thene "te dua",
po te nis, po te them :"shko!"

Se ti nuk je per mua
e une patjeter s'jam per ty...
...le te rrime te ngerthyer,
le te duhemi te dy...

Janar 2004

----------


## bluemoon

Zvarritje

Ej... ne erresire degjova trokitjen e hapave
te kujt s'mbahet me drejt
dhe zhurmen e mbytur te feshferitjes
prej zvarritjes neper mure.

Ej...e di, eshte trupi i tij i bute,
si bora e re qe i mbeshtetet tokes.
E mbeshtjell faqen e saj plot arome
dhe jeten e saj te fjetur e ushqen si prej hapjes se frutit...

Pshehretimen time ndjen ai prej gjoksit
dhe lekundjen e pakontrolluar te kokes...
...ne syte plot mjegull, ashtu, ngul veshtrimin
e prek buzet e nxehta prej afshit te kohes.

Ej...ato caste zvarritja e tij behet zvarritja ime
dhe pikat pafund qe bien prej shpelles mbi te,
te dejdukshme e te ngrohta si krahu i eres,
perzihen ngadale me rrahjet e zemres...

Ej...ne erresire degjova 
zhurmen e hapave e shushurimen e zvarritjes
timen dhe te tijen.
Padashur u zhduk fantazma e pritjes...

Aida Dizdari
12/09/04

----------


## bluemoon

Mikes

S'di ne valle te te kujtoj
mikesha ime e femijerise se pare...
me ze inati teksa mendoj 
qe s'behesh me e gjalle...

Ndoshta ti nuk me meriton
po dhelpra tha keshtu per rrushte,
e una akoma e ruaj per ty
te paren dashuri te brishte...

Enderrat tona s'di si u perzien,
si u trazuan ende s'e kuptoj,
me njerez, fakte, vende te tjera.
Asgje me sot s'mund te na bashkoje...

Jemi larg, sa larg tani
se jemi larg nga femijeria,
po s'di nga une c'te mori mike...
...pse tek ti s'mbeten castet e mia...

Aida Dizdari
14/05/04

----------


## bluemoon

Leter...

...

Nuk i njoha as vete enderrat e mia
nen nje grusht guresh ne toke te huaj
kishte pase lindur dielli pa u ndjere 
e kishte pase dhe perenduar...

E trembur, dridhem lakuriq ne naten time
ndersa ne shtresa te bardha endet dashuria,
e kala ngrihen, e mure bien
mbi Tever. Ketu mbaroi sot pafundesia.

S'e di ku jam ne brigje te embla
une qe u rrita me ne buze shijen e kripes;
kam mall per detin udherrefyes qe ish i vetmi
i lejuar te me prekte trupin ne mes te dites.

Kam humbur neper udhe qe s'jane te miat
qe nuk i di e kurre s'do t'i njoh
ne kete prag vjeshte permbi Tever
nje cope fill te Arianes fsheh ne dore.

...

Tetor 2003
Aida Dizdari

----------


## bluemoon

E fshehta
Pa folur
do ec,
duke numeruar hapat
dhe gjurmet mbi rere.

Kurora me lule 
per vendet ku shkel,
veshtrimi im.

Vetem te mbyturit 
e njohin ujin brenda.

Ne besim them se gllenkat e rastesishme
te kripes
nuk jane vese reja e bardhe mbi diell
ne mes te dites.

Ndaj,
pa folur do ec
duke numeruar hapat
dhe gjurmet
mbi rere...

Aida Dizdari
Korrik 2003

Vetem

Sa turp qe trishtem papritur

si qiell me re

si re me lote,

e atehere c’do gje shuhet nder buze

e cdo gje behet e kote. 

Nuk ka me ze per te folur.

Nuk ka heshtje per te ndjere…

Jam vetem atehere!



Aida Dizdari

Shtator 2003

----------


## bluemoon

S'eshte keq te dish...

Ndonjehere do te ulem ne preherin tend
si kafshe ekzotike
qe s'flet per zgjedhje,
se cdo derdhje
eshte nje cope shpirt
qe s'ka forme tek une...

Ndonjehere do ta dua perkedheljen tende
e do te te shikoj me sy qeni
qe ka fshehur diku thelle
kocken e vet...

Ndonjehere do t'i kepus lidhjet me ty
ashtu si me ngjyrat, zerat e aromat
qe dehin ajrin tim,
se do te dua t'i ngarkoj shqisat
vetem me veten time...

Po shpeshhere
(shpesh!)
do te vesh masken e njeriut
permbledhur ne normalen e gjithkujt 
e ti mos u tremb nga une atehere,
po gaz te madh gjithsesi 
mos kij, mos kij...

Aida Dizdari
08/07/03

Jo vetem per ty...

Nje pellumb i rrahu dhe sot krahet
me kot, se enderra jote jeton diku larg
perendimit ku pellumbat gatuhen
e orientit ku zihen ne cark...

Nje dolli per ty sot Luiza
per grushtin tend me re
e vringellimes se nje arme 
qe ti akoma s'njeh.

Nje  shami ne tryeze kelthet
e nje kostum dycopesh per banjo,
nje sy qe s'te perket
e dy te tjere lidhur me fasho.

Ku fshihet teli yt nderlidhes,
ajo filispanje e bute mishi
nga ku vrapojne elektronet 
prej nje tehu,drejt nje finishi?

Nje dolli Luiza per ty
dhe per cigaren qe te shuhet nder gishta,
per boten e madhe qe te peshperit
"Shshsh fli tani gjume Luiza".


Aida Dizdari
Qeshor 2003

----------


## whisper

Kam  kenaqesine  t'i  uroj  i  pari  mireseardhjen  temes  tende poetike  ketu...

----------


## bluemoon

Karkasat e njerzve te dikurshem cirren shkretetirave
ndersa njerez therrasin korbat, t'i mbledhin nje me nje
qe valesh
njerez te tjere te vijne
e te ngrene kollonat e shfajesimit e perligjjes...
Nuk i kam marre vitet e mia qe te veshtroj ne heshtje...
Por teksa therras
zeri me vjen i dobet,
gati i padegjueshem
dhe veten qe cirret
e degjoj vetem une...

Aida Dizdari
Janar 2002

----------


## bluemoon

Poezi per ty

Ashtu ngadale me ke zbuluar.

Lindja tek ti me erdhi perseri...

Fat? C'fat me kish takuar?

Ndoshta vec gjurme te vjetra qe si deti reres, ti fshin,

oresh kur une te dergjem prane

ne medyshje per dicka te gjetur a te humbur qe ne nisje,

kur si sterja marinarit detrash harruar,

me behesh prehje...

 ***

Per shpirtin tend...

Ku ka fjetur sonte xixellonja?

Me koken mes duarsh valezoj,

endem...

Ngjyra e fytyres me njehsohet

me fijet e barit...

Vetja,

me lulet e kruspullosura

dhe endjen e rrjetave boshe...

Perpelitem.

Ku ka fjetur sonte xixellonja?



AIDA DIZDARI
2002

----------


## bluemoon

***


Pa mua sonte nata ka shkuar,

e me ka lene dicka per te enderruar...

me nota bashke, qe rrjedhin radios sime,

ngadale

sikur te ftohtet e dembelizmi t'u jene ngjitur,

dhe nje ze te cale

qe me pervishet,

e trupit me shpervidhet,

ne lutje te nxehta

e plage te fresketa.

Nuk kisha dashur ketu te me gjente agimi,

e pale perbrenda te me prehej trishtimi.

Ne te njejten karrike duke u perkundur rri,

me dashurine per te njejtin burre qe tani

kercimin ka nisur i heshtur,

me te njejten muzike te zvjerdhur.

Me te njejtat pershendetje mbeta perseri,

te njejtit njerez perkulur disi

para dickaje me te forte se ata vete,

e une e fundit qe kam dhe dy flete,

per te shkruar mbylljen e ketij romani te lashte,

qe prej fillimit me ka mbyllur jashte.

Pa mua sonte nata ka shkuar

e me ka lene dicka per te enderruar...



AIDA DIZDARI
Prill 2002

----------


## bluemoon

Poezi per veten

Lulja ime e gjelber,

bari im bojeroze,

perendimi gri i celur,

rete e mia vjollce...

Uji im qe derdhet

e bora qe me bie ne floke,

gjurmet e mia te kaltra,

balli im me grope...

Dora ime shkembore,

gjoksi im prej shkume,

barku prej valesh zanore

e kembet gjerdane gushe...

Ja bota ime

ku cdo ngjyre-forme ka kuptim vec per mua...

ku perdridhen fushat bojenate

qe perkedhel ditesh me duar...

Ku zogjte recitojne vargje,

ku keputen ditet e mia,

ku planetet hedhin valle,

ku me rron e vdes dashuria...

Lulja ime e gjelber...

perendimi im i celur...

Maj 2002



Poezi per mua

Sot kur jam shtrire dritares sime

shoh floket 

e syte

e buzet,

gushen,

gjoksin,

barkun,

kembet,...

duart,

shoh trupin qe me dergjet pa jete,

zerin e mekur qe me kendon kenge te permortshme

dhe qivurin tim te stolisur

qe me pret,

pret...



Maj 2002

----------


## bluemoon

Kush tha se dashuron me fort nje burre...?


Te ndiej arome

te me vertitesh kryesh...

Mugetimi yt me penetron lekuren...



Kush tha se dashuron me fort nje burre?



Zjarri eshte zjarr e djeg nje grua,

ashtu si ashklat qe i ben hi...

Ah! Floke, buze, sy...

det qe derdhesh me dallge...

vervitje gjethesh furtune, mbi dh&#232;...

dhembje plake...



Kush tha se dashuron me fort nje burre...



...kur gjurma me avitet,

kur zemra e fushes pritet,

kur vlon nen te llave e nxehte

e mal e ngre ne re...

...kur dehet me aroma,

si zogu prej nates,

e terri rrjedh...

...ngrihen lugeterit prej fundit te tokes

e gjaku dejeve deh...



Kush tha se dashuron me fort nje burre...



...kur une zvarritem brigjeve te tua

si marinar prej nje anije te fundosur

e puth reren, guaskat, algat e plazhit tend,

ne falenderim per idhuj te larget qe ngre per mua...

...kur fal, harroj e syte mbyll para gjurmeve te thella te tua?



Kush tha se s'dashuron (dot) me fort nje grua?



Maj 2002

Aida Dizdari

----------


## Brari

ore ta marrim vesh..

Aida dizdari je ti bluemun apo jeni dy persona te ndrishem..?

nga je ti blumum?

cfar e ke Besnik Dizdarin e Sportit?

----------


## bluemoon

> ore ta marrim vesh..
> 
> Aida dizdari je ti bluemun apo jeni dy persona te ndrishem..?
> 
> nga je ti blumum?
> 
> cfar e ke Besnik Dizdarin e Sportit?


Jemi nje person i vetem. Nuk kam lidhje me Besnik Dizdarin ose me ndonje Dizdar tjeter te famshem... 
Gjithsesi, kete mesazh mund ta dergonit privatisht.
Pershendetje

----------


## whisper

> ***
> 
> 
> Pa mua sonte nata ka shkuar,
> 
> e me ka lene dicka per te enderruar...
> 
> me nota bashke, qe rrjedhin radios sime,
> 
> ...



Te  lexoj  me  kenaqesi  te  vecante...Mbiemri  qe  ke  ta  ka parathene  vendin  qe  meriton  ne  poezi...


Mesazh nga Forumi 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bluemoon again.

----------


## Ard

> Kush tha se dashuron me fort nje burre...?
> 
> 
> Te ndiej arome
> 
> te me vertitesh kryesh...
> 
> Mugetimi yt me penetron lekuren...
> 
> ...



Me pelqen gjithcka qe shkruan.
Dhe me teper se ti dashuron bukur...poetikisht

----------


## Helena78

*bluemoon..*

Poezia jote zhurme flatrash,
kalerim i ndjenjave neper savan endrrash.
Kercitje dhe ngulcime te shpirtit,
Qiell qe ecen neper toke.
Mrekullisht ujvare e Fjales....

URIME dhe jetegjatesi krijuese.

----------


## Brari

jo se dhe besnik dizdari ka talent e shkruan kendshem ne fushen e tij  te kultures e historise sportive.. 

ne fakt ti blumum u dallove si talent ne ato poezite "duet-dialog" me Visperin.. 
per detin sidomos ke shkruar shum bukur.. 
mos je rritur ne qytet bregdetar ti?

----------

